# Goodman evap coil leaking



## Ccomfort (Jan 1, 2012)

I went to 2 units that I installed a little over a year ago, and one had a grounded compressor, condenser fan, and oil in drain pan. The other had oil coming out of p-trap, and compressor sounded like it had no oil in it. The units are a 4 ton and 3 1/2 ton packaged heat pumps 410A. Both units were leaking at the evap coil, they had oil in the drain pan. I am going to replace the evap coil, compressor, and filter drier in both, but do I need to run a cleaner through the system before installing the new parts. I will do a triple evacuation, but I'm not sure if the system should be cleaned first.


----------



## Saturatedpsi (Dec 1, 2011)

Ccomfort said:


> but do I need to run a cleaner through the system before installing the new parts.


Installation of suction line and liquid line filters are generally accepted as good practice after burn-outs. By-product contaminants of compressor failures are usually contained within the compressor. When you remove it, you remove the contaminants. If the breaker was re-set and tripped a dozen times, that statement might not necessarily be true. But you can usually evaluate the system condition, after removing the compressor..."black" stuff in the tubing. 

There have been "procedures" published recommending flushing, and there are some techs who will tell you to flush. I believe those procedures were written when R-11 was the preferred flushing agent and EPA was either indifferent or non-existent. 

I never flush. Just install the filters and cross my fingers. The smart thing to do is add lo/hi pressure limits so the next loss of charge or low condenser air won't destroy the new compressor(s).:yes:


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Do the units have low pressure contols on them? If so, the leak probably didn't cause the compressor grounding issue. And that cause should be found.


----------



## rsmith46 (Jan 1, 2012)

With a compressor & fan motor both grounded & the evap coils leaking almost sounds more like a lightning strike instead of a burnout. Check the rotation of the bad sounding compressor if its a 3 phase scroll, they sound real bad running the wrong way.


----------

